# "NYC Newsstand..."



## enezdez (Jul 13, 2021)

X Pro-3
f/4.0
ISO 400
1/125 Sec.
Fujifilm XF 23mm F1.4R
23 mm Equivalent 35 mm

(Processed In LR & PS)










Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.


Cheers,


Enezdez


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 14, 2021)

Interesting composition that ticks all the boxes, good exposure and processing choice.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 14, 2021)

I agree with Smoke that everything works for this one. Nice job!


----------



## enezdez (Jul 15, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Interesting composition that ticks all the boxes, good exposure and processing choice.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I agree with Smoke that everything works for this one. Nice job!



Thank you both @smoke665 & @Dean_Gretsch...


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 20, 2021)

I agree. This is a nicely done shot.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 20, 2021)

Wonderful street scene.


----------



## enezdez (Jul 20, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> I agree. This is a nicely done shot.



@jeffashman Thank you!



mjcmt said:


> Wonderful street scene.




@mjcmt Thank you!


Thank you all again!

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------

